

Show HN: Minno sells Groupons for 50% off - choogi
http://www.realgrouponforgroupon.com/

======
choogi
This is the latest project from the Minno labs--we're selling Groupon gift
certificates for 50% off.

We put this together over the last day or so because we thought it'd be a fun
way to show people another interesting use case for Minno.

We'd love to hear your thoughts, both about the project and about the payment
experience :)

